# What men want



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

So true!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think in all fairness I should redress the balance a little here. This is one the ladies might like


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

How do I open these please?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Never mind open where can I buy the girl one please? :lol:


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

what girl?


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Can somebody PLEASE tell me about how to view these. Ta.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

you should see them. Sorry dont know why you cant


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Hows about one that says leave the keys on the hook rather that in your pocket so that when you use one car I can still use the other   


stew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

And one on the boys - plates are made of pottery not rubber same as tiles on kitchen floor! just gone through a couple of dinner services in last year its getting tedious having to go shopping all the time! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## billbaillie (Mar 5, 2007)

runoutofnames said:


> Can somebody PLEASE tell me about how to view these. Ta.


You have to be logged in to see them.
Are you loggen in to the Forum?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I have the same problem as runoutofnames, I can see File name, File Number,File Size and times viewed but no picture image and I am logged on.a little help please, ta.
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try clicking on these URLs, or try copying and pasting them into your browser command line if clicking doesn't work.

No idea why you can't see them on the forum, but somebody will know.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/thumbs/t_controlaman-600_185.jpg

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/thumbs/t_image001_211.jpg

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Those who can't see the piccies could try this as a possible permanent remedy. _No guarantees mind_!!

While in your internet browser (_assuming it's IE - don't know about others_), go to Tools > Internet Options > Security > Sites (under the Trusted Sites heading)

Then type, or copy and paste in . . http://www.motorhomefacts.com . . into the panel and "Add this website to the zone"

Worth a try.


----------

